# panel editierbar/nicht editierbar



## besucher111 (17. Aug 2007)

hallo,

ich habe eine gui mit 2 panels, erst dann, wenn im ersten panel alle pflichtfelder ausgefült sind, kann man die felder im 2 panel ausfüllen, gibt es eine methode, mit der man panel editierbar machen kann?

danke


----------



## Kaladial (17. Aug 2007)

also ka was du für panel hast aber meistens gehts mit:


```
if(alle_felder_ausgefüllt){
  panel2.setEditable(true);
}
```


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2007)

also, bei panel gibt es gar nicht setEditable
wie kann man das sonst machen?

Danke!


----------



## Kaladial (22. Aug 2007)

ja was is n das 2. panel?
weil nen jpanel kann man net ausfüllen...


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2007)

das ist ein jpanel, und den kann man nur dann ausfüllen, wenn pflichfelder im 1 jpanel ausgefüllt sind


----------



## Marco13 (22. Aug 2007)

Wie du sagtest: Man kann ein Panel nicht Editable machen. Also kann man es auch nicht NICHT editable machen (bzw. das ist es sowieso die ganze Zeit :roll: ). Man kann höchstens die Components darauf Enablen/Disablen. Du kannst aber eine hilfsmethode verwenden

```
private static void setDeepEnabled(Component component, boolean enabled)
    {
        component.setEnabled(enabled);
        if (component instanceof Container)
        {
            Container container = (Container)component;
            for (int i=0; i<container.getComponentCount(); i++)
            {
                setDeepEnabled(container.getComponent(i), enabled);
            }
        }
    }
```

Wenn du dann

```
setDeepEnabled(dasPanel, false);
```
aufrufst, werden alle Buttons, TextFields usw. die auf dem Panel sind, disabled.


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2007)

und die Components sind dann die einzelnen Felder, Comboboxe usw? Warum sind das denn COmponents und nicht Objekte?


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2007)

oder ist das grundstzlich so bei swing und awt, dass die einzelnen elemente(also felder, buttons usw) Component sind?
und wann wird Klasse Component nocht benutzt?


----------



## Marco13 (22. Aug 2007)

Es sind Components ... UND Objekte. Component erbt (wie jede andere Klasse) von Object. Und ansonsten...
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Component.html
"A component is an object having a graphical representation that can be displayed on the screen "


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

Danke Marco13,

jetzt weiss ich Bescheid!


----------

